# Calico Rex Babies



## Cassidy909z (Mar 26, 2013)

Just an update on my Calico Rex babies! They're five days old today, and big and healthy. There's six, maybe more, I haven't thoroughly went through the nest. The momma was a rescue from a rex breeder that needed the money, so I thought why not! I love watching babies grow. It looks like there's two tortie colored babies and the rest calico, or broken colors. I'll find out for sure in a few more days!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 26, 2013)

Oooo, they are so adorable. Are you going to keep them?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2013)

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 26, 2013)

very cute! the color is actually not called calico. 

The solid version is called harlequin and is usually an orange rabbit with black bands or intermixed hairs. The broken version is called tri color. This is a white rabbit with big orange spots and then small black spots over that. 

Harlequin mini rex






tri color mini rex


----------



## Cassidy909z (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info! She reminded me of a calico cat, so I just guessed.  I don't think I'll be able to keep all of them, I only purchased the momma because her previous owners couldn't afford her and needed to re-home fast, along with two other pregnant bunnies. However I am seriously thinking about spaying/neutering before rehoming the babies. I just have to find a local vet that can do it.


----------



## Cassidy909z (Mar 26, 2013)

Plus I wouldn't feel right accepting a re-homing fee for rabbits that have the potential to make more, and free rabbits can sometimes mean snake food or a dinner table.


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Mar 28, 2013)

OoooOOoo my favorites. I love harli's and tri colors. I have a harli doe and a tri buck. Its really a shame you cant show Harlis, because I think they are the most striking color out there!

Where are you located?


----------



## Cassidy909z (Mar 28, 2013)

They're my favorites as well! I'm in west Georgia.


----------

